# Need Assistance setting up Internet, TV and Utilities in Cabo San Lucas



## hadorro (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello, I am moving to Cabo October 1, 2018 and need to find someone to assist me in setting up my internet, Cable TV (or Dish or Sky) and Utilities. Does anyone know of a property manager or a company who can assist me? Mi espanol no es muy bueno. Thanks in advance for your assistance!
Helen


----------

